# دائرة للتحكم في سرعة محركات التيار المستمرdc



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (24 فبراير 2010)

الأخوة الكرام 
اليوم اقدم لكم دائرة تحكم فى سرعة محركات التيار المستمر
بعد الآنتهاء من هذا المشروع تكون قد حصلت علي دائرة عملية جدا يمكن
بها التحكم في سرعة دوران الموتور واتجاه الدوران وفرملة الموتور دون
أي حركة ميكانيكية طبعا انا افترض معرفة مسبقة بـ dc motor.
اية رأيك؟ لو عجبتك الفكرة إذا لنبدأ:1:

الفكرة الأساسية: :10:
===============

‏ في الشكل fig.1 نلاحظ استخدام MOSFET ليعمل كمفتاح switch






الشكل رقم 1 
أضغط على الصورة لتراها بالحجم الطبيعى
ومن خصائص هذا النوع من الترانزيستور انة بتغيير التيار iG وهو ما يسمي ب Gate current
يتغير الجهد V (الذي يتعرض لة الموتور)كما بالشكل fig2




الشكل رقم 2 
أضغط على الصورة لتراها بالحجم الطبيعى

وبعملية حسابية بسيطة نجد ان
Average voltage Va = (t1/T)*t1
f= 1/T
حيث f هو تردد الموجة المربعة الشكل(ان جاز التعبير) square wave ويكون من KHz1 --->10KHz
ومن هنا نلاحظ انة بتغيير عرض الموجة المربعة square wave يتغير الحهدv الذي يتعرض لة الموتور
أي كلما ذاد عرض الموجة المربعة تزداد سرعة الموتور و العكس .
طبعا لاحظنا ان اكبر سرعة يمكن ان يصل لها الموتور هي عندما يصبح شكل الموجة المربعة خط افقي دون تقطعات
أي عندMax average value
هنا نصل الي الخطوة الأولي في مشروعنا(خطوة من إجمالي ثلاث خطوات).

الخطوة الأولي
============

الهدف:
تجميع دائرة كهربية تقوم بتوليد موجة مربعة square wave يمكن التحكم في عرضها بالزيادة او النقصان
في البداية سوف اقوم بتوضيح الفكرة ثم نصل الي الدائرة النهائية

الفكرة ببساطة:
اذا قمنا بدمج موجة مثلثة مع جهد ثابت Dc voltage تنتج موجة مربعة الشكل square wave كما بالشكل fig.3





الشكل رقم 3 
أضغط على الصورة لتراها بالحجم الطبيعى

وبتغيير قيمة الجهد الثابت بالزيادة او النقصان يتغير عرض ال square wave كما هو موضح بالشكل في الحالتين
case1 & case2 وهو ما يسمي بـ PWM أو Pulse Width Modulation
كيف يمكن تحقيق هذه الفكرة؟
هناك طريقتين عمليتين لذلك
الطريقة الأولي
============
كما في الشكل fig.4





الشكل رقم 4 
أضغط على الصورة لتراها بالحجم الطبيعى


المكونات:
1) باستخدام op-amp أو ما يسمي بـ operational amplifier وهو متوفر في الأسواق برقم 741
2) ‏مجزيء للجهد وهو عبارة عن مقاومة متغيرة و مصدر للجهد بالقيمة الموضحة بالرسم
3)Diodes
4)مقاومة ثابتة
5)function generator وذلك لتوليد الموجة المثلثة

***ملحوظة هامة***
هذه الدائرة الصغيرة يمكن استخدامها في تطبيقات اخري غير التطبيق الذي نحن بصددة
مثل Light dimer

الطريقة الثانية
===============
كما بالشكل fig5




الشكل رقم 5 
أضغط على الصورة لتراها بالحجم الطبيعى

المكونات:
1) Ic برقم 555
2)باقي المكونات الموضحة بالرسم

يجب ملاحظة أن
T = 0.7 ( Ra + 2Rb ) C
f = 1/T
ومن ذلك يتم اختيار قيم Ra,Rb,C

ملحوظة:
من الواضح ان الطريقة الثانية أوفر ماديا و أصغر حجما حيث انها لا تحتاج الي Function Generator

تبقي هنا شيء واحد يجب ذكرة حتي تكتمل الصورة و هو كما يلي:-
في بعض الأحيان تكون الموجة المربع الناتجة مشوهة بعض الشء لأسباب لا يتسع المجال هنا لذكرها
لذلك نمرر هذه الموجة مرتين داخل Inverter وهو نوع من انواع الـ Digitl ics ييقوم بتغيير قيمة الموجة
بجعلها تساوي صفر اذا كانت قيمتها أصلا لا تساوي صفر و العكس و هو متاح بأرقام
TTL7404
أو
TTL7414
انتهينا من الجزء الأول من دائرتنا أرجو من الله ان اكون قد استطعت إفادة اخواني
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مرحبا بكم في الحلقة الثانية

Interfacing Circuit
===================

بناء علي ما سبق شرحه فإنه بتوصيل الـ output لإحدي الدائرتين السابق شرحهم في الحلقه الأولي بطرفي
الترانزيستور (الـ MOSFET ) بالتحديد بالـ Gate & Source نكون قد استطعنا تغيير تيار iG وبالتالي
تغيير V ( تم توضيح ذلك في fig.2 ) هنا نكون قد تحكمنا في سرعة الموتور بنجاح ولكن!!!
هل لاحظت يا أخي العزيز ان الدائرة التي قمنا ببنائها للتحكم في الموجة المربعة في الحلقة الأولي
تعمل في حدود تيارات صغيرة جدا ( mA ) وفولت في حدود ( 15 volt )؟وكيف يمكن توصيلها بدائرة الموتور
والترانزيستورالتي تعمل عند ( 100 volt )مثلا ؟

الأجابة:
أنه يجب القيام يثلاث عمليات قبل ان يكون التوصيل ممكن

1)Interfacing
2)Isolation
3)Buffering

وهو ما تقوم به الدائرة الموضحة بالشكل Fig.6




الشكل رقم 6 
أضغط على الصورة لتراها بالحجم الطبيعى


الي هنا نكون قد قمنا ببناء دائرة تتحكم بسرعة الموتور بنجاح تام ولكن كيف سنتحكم في اتجاة دوران
الموتور و فرملته؟
هذا هو موضوع الحلقة القادمة إن شاء الله

ملحوظة:-
لا اتذكر هل ذكرت رقم الـ ic التي تسمي بالـ‏ MOSFET ام لا ؟
علي العموم الرقم هو irf840
في الحلقات السابقة قمنا بالتحكم في سرعة الموتور بنجاح ولكن ما التعديل الذي يجب إجرائه علي الدائرة
إذا أردنا التحكم في اتجاة الدوران و فرملة الموتور أيضا؟

الفكرة الأساسية:

لو تخيلنا ان هناك موتور تم وضعه بين اربع مفاتيح switch كما بالشكل fig7





الشكل رقم7 
أضغط على الصورة لتراها بالحجم الطبيعى

الو قمنا بإغلاق المفاتيح S1 و S2 و فتح الباقي فإن التيار الذي يمر بالموتور يمر من اليسار لليمين ( الاتجاة المحدد بالأزرق)
ويمر في الأتجاة العكسي إذا قمنا بإغلاق المفاتيح S3 و S4 وفتح الباقي (الاتجاه المحدد بالأحمر)
وطبعا يختلف اتجاة الدوران علي حسب اتجاه التيار
أما اذا عكسنا اتجاه دوران الموتور لفترة زمنية قصيرة(يتم حسابها علي حسب سرعة الدوران)ثم قمنا بفتح جميع المفاتيح
نكون بذلك قد قمنا بفرملة الموتور

****هيا لندخل في صلب الموضوع****
طبعا لن نستخدم مفاتيح عادية حيث اننا سوف نستخدم اربع ترانزيستورات (من نوع MOSFET )
(كل ترانزيستور يتم توصيل الـ Gate و الـSource له بدائرة Interfacing Circuit أي نحن بحاجة الي اربع دوائر Interfacing Circuit
التي قمنا بشرحها في الحلقة السابقة شكل fig.6 )
نحتاج الآن الي دائرة منطقية Logic circuit للتحكم في فتح و غلق الترانزيستورات الأربعة لكي تعمل بنفس فكرة المفاتيح الأربعة
السابق ذكرها في الفكرة الأساسية،

دائرة التحكم
================
تعتمد علي بناء دائرة منطقية تقوم بتوليد أربع اشارات ( signals ) هم T1 T2 T3 T4 كما بالشكل fig.8





الشكل رقم 8 
أضغط على الصورة لتراها بالحجم الطبيعى


من الواضح انه يمكن بناء تلك الدائرة بعدة طرق الأمر متروك لمهارتك الشخصية.
سأقوم بتوضيح إحدي تلك الطرق فإذا لم تعجبك فقم بتصميم داائرتك بنفسك الأمر سهل
الشكل Fig.9 يوضح الدائرة التي نبحث عنها.





الشكل رقم 9 
أضغط على الصورة لتراها بالحجم الطبيعى

كل ذلك جميل ولكن ما علاقة هذه الدائرة بباقي الدوائر التي قمنا ببنائها؟ وكيف يمكن توصيلهم معا لتحقيق الهدف الأساسي للمشروع؟
لا تتعجل، الأجابة في الطريق.
الـ input للدائرة المنطقية هو T الذي هو نفسه الـoutput للدائرة التي أستخدمناها لتوليد الموجة المربعة(لنسميها SWG )

الخلاصة
=======
اننا نحتاج الي دائرة SWG و دائرة التحكم و اربع دوائر Interfacing Circuit

تجميع الدائرة الكاملة للمشروع
=============================
وصلنا الي المرحلة الأخيرة التي سيظهر فيها ثمرة جهدنا حيث سنري مشروعنا مكتمل
حتي لا نضيع وقتنا الثمين هيا ننهي المشروع

1) نقوم بتوصيل الخرج (output )للدائرة SWG بالدخل (Input )لدائرة التحكم.
2)توصيل كل طرف من أطراف الخرج (output) الأربعة لدائرة التحكم بإحدي دوائر Interfacing Circuit
(أي نصل كل طرف بدائرة Interfacing circuit مستقلة والسبب كما ذكرنا سابقا هو ان دائرة التحكم تعمل عند جهد منخفض جدا بالنسبة لباقي الدائرة لذلك لا نستطيع توصيلها مباشرة)
3)وكما تتوقع تتصل كل دائرة Interfacing circuit بأحد الترانزيستورات الأربعة الموضحة بالشكلFig.7
لو أستبدلنا المفاتيح الأربعة بترانزيستورات(MOSFET)برقم irf840 .

وبذلك نكون قد تحكمنا في سرعة الموتور بتغيير قيمة المقاومة المتغيرة
ونكون قد تحكمنا في أتجاة الدوران عن طريق الـ Direction Switch الموجود في دائرة التحكم
اما عن الفرملة فقد شرحنا المبدأ سابقا


----------



## zamalkawi (24 فبراير 2010)

للأسف الصور لا تظهر
لذا لدي بعض الأسئلة
أولا أعتقد أن هناك خطأ في معادلة الجهد المتوسط
ثانيا هل توجد تغذية راجعة؟ أي هل التحكم بنظام الحلقة المغلقة أم بنظام الحلقة المفتوحة؟
ثالثا، لماذا تصنع دائرة pwm على الرغم من توفر دوائر متكاملة جاهزة في السوق يكون مدخلها فولت ومخرجها pwm
لدي أسئلة أخرى، لكن بعد أن تظهر الصور بإذن الله


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (27 فبراير 2010)

بالنسبه للمحرك الdcيمكن استخدام اي نوع سواء زات التغذية او منفصل التغذية ...اما بالنسبة لمعادلة الجهد سيتم مراجعة المعادلة إنشاء الله..
بالنسبة للصور سيتم انزالها مرة اخري لتعميم الفائدة ونرجو منكم صالح الدعوات ونامل عموم الفائدة للجميع.:7:


----------



## eng.khaz_ppu (28 فبراير 2010)

*الصور ما بتظهر يا ترى ليش ؟؟؟
*


----------



## mofarreh (8 مارس 2010)

_((السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ))_ هل عندكم بحث عن الفرملة باعادة التوليد في التيار المستمر(( وشكرا))


----------



## mofarreh (8 مارس 2010)

سرعه اذا كان عندكم البحث


----------



## andaziar_85 (10 مارس 2010)

where is the pictures?


----------



## amha2010 (13 أبريل 2010)

هل عندكم بحث عن الفرملة باعادة التوليد في التيار المستمر(( وشكرا))


----------



## zamalkawi (13 أبريل 2010)

amha2010 قال:


> هل عندكم بحث عن الفرملة باعادة التوليد في التيار المستمر(( وشكرا))


أخي
أنا مهتم حاليا بهذا الأمر، فلو أنت وصلت لشيئ أخبرني، ولو أنا وصلت لشيئ سأخبرك بإذن الله


----------



## محبة عائشة (27 أبريل 2010)

انا لازلت مبتدئه واريد ان اقوم بعمل دائره تتحكم فى حركة موتورين كلا الموتورين يتحرك فى الاتجاهين هل يساعدنى احد...............................?


----------



## عيسى مصط (26 مارس 2012)

عيل خير ان شالله


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (27 مارس 2012)

الاخ مجاهد:

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## adam1993 (10 مارس 2013)

اخي لو سمحته ممكن تتضيف الينا عناصر التحكم للطريقة الثانية


----------



## كوثر محمد (17 فبراير 2014)

رائع


----------

